# HD7750 / HD7770 & CX430V2 Price in KOLKATA



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2012)

SHOPCARD MANUFACTURERHD7750
1 FAN
(Rs.)HD7750
2 FAN
(Rs.)HD7770
1 FAN
(Rs.)HD7770
2 FAN
(Rs.)660Ti
(Rs.)HD7870HD7950HD6670EASTERN LOGICA
INFOWAY LTD.XFX67509000EASTERN LOGICA
INFOWAY LTD.SAPPHIRE6600800016500205005400EASTERN LOGICA
INFOWAY LTD.Zotac20100BALAJI
SOLUTIONS LTDASUS69508300SABOO COMPUTERS
PVT LTDXFX6800720090009300



SHOPPRODUCTPRICEEASTERN LOGICA
INFOWAY LTDCORSAIR CX430V22600BALAJI SOLN LTD" " "2650

*DISCLAIMER:* All prices are estimate, and to my best knowledge. Actual prices will be told when buying. Saboo has told me that the prices for HD7750(1/2 fan) can be lower than quoted, but not higher. again, it is subject to enquiry. please dont ask me if you are quoted a higher price. But let us know if you get a lower price at any other shop.

*NOTE*: All prices EXCLUDING VAT. 
Add 4.1% VAT.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 3, 2012)

Appreciable effort. Keep it updated.


----------



## Myth (Nov 3, 2012)

Great work. 
I wish you could do it for the whole range of gpus


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 4, 2012)

give me some chipsets and i will cover as much as possible.


----------



## sayan8 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey anirbanbd,

can u tell the shop fr sapphire one........????


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 4, 2012)

" " " " -> Eastern Logica. Please read Disclaimer.


----------



## KiLL (Nov 4, 2012)

Heloo anirban,,

Im plnning to buy HD 7770....Can u tell me where i can get it cheapest???


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2012)

why not you guys try shops like MD comp / Velocity / StarComp - they sometime can offer you good deals too


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: HD7750 / HD7770 &amp; CX430V2 Price in KOLKATA*



KiLL said:


> Heloo anirban,,
> 
> Im plnning to buy HD 7770....Can u tell me where i can get it cheapest???



eastern logica or Balaji, for sapphire or asus.



topgear said:


> why not you guys try shops like MD comp / Velocity / StarComp - they sometime can offer you good deals too



will try next time.


----------



## Myth (Nov 5, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> give me some chipsets and i will cover as much as possible.



7870, 660ti, 7950.
Thanks a lot


----------



## Naxal (Nov 5, 2012)

I was thinking if next time you go, can i get a estimated price for this card, 

*ATI Readon 6670 1GB GDDR5*

Thanks.


----------



## KiLL (Nov 5, 2012)

Anirban..
Are these prices excluding taxes???
Thanks


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 5, 2012)

KiLL said:


> Anirban..
> Are these prices excluding taxes???
> Thanks





Naxal said:


> I was thinking if next time you go, can i get a estimated price for this card,
> 
> *ATI Readon 6670 1GB GDDR5*
> 
> Thanks.





Myth said:


> 7870, 660ti, 7950.
> Thanks a lot



all prices are EXCLUSIVE of taxes. And i will try to get the prices..... 

Btw 7870 was maybe around 12k.


----------



## Myth (Nov 5, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> Btw 7870 was maybe around 12k.



Seriously !!!  Thats quite a bit low IMO


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 6, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> Btw 7870 was maybe around 12k.


I seriously doubt this


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 6, 2012)

7870 for 12k  ! That's just not possible is it? maybe you confused it with 6870?


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2012)

or may be with HD7850 1GB


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HD7750 / HD7770 &amp; CX430V2 Price in KOLKATA*

Then i am mistaken... let me go to chandni..


----------



## Naxal (Nov 6, 2012)

^^^

Price for ASUS 6670 1GB GDDR5 please


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 10, 2012)

prices updated, chipsets added.

Corsair 430CXV2 price rise!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ buddy is it possible for you to add the price of 650 Ti, 660 ??


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2012)

Next time... 

btw, where is MD computers??


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 11, 2012)

I bought MSI HD7770 from MD Computers.

Its two fan edition or 'Power Edition' which MSI prefer's to say. Costed me something like 9K. 

This power edition is not in stock with most dealers in Chandni...they bring it for on demand cases.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I bought MSI HD7770 from MD Computers.
> 
> Its two fan edition or 'Power Edition' which MSI prefer's to say. Costed me something like 9K.
> 
> This power edition is not in stock with most dealers in Chandni...they bring it for on demand cases.



please post the exact price and i will update it on table.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 11, 2012)

Can you tell me the price of GTX 680?


----------



## rvcool (Nov 11, 2012)

hey...Anirban..
could u plz.... tel.. me the cost of the above ..... cards....in hyd(A.p)


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: HD7750 / HD7770 &amp; CX430V2 Price in KOLKATA*

nope.. but i could tell you how to know the price at hyd. 


Go to the respective shops and ask! 

somebody please tell me the location of m.d. comp..

relative to eastern logica or vedant would be really helpful.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 11, 2012)

Man... why is TD so Kolkata based .... I wish we had shops in Bombay where u could say "I am from TDF" and you could cut a deal instantaneously ...


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Man... why is TD so Kolkata based .... I wish we had shops in Bombay where u could say "I am from TDF" and you could cut a deal instantaneously ...



 Hah!


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> Next time...
> 
> btw, where is MD computers??



you know eastern logica ?? then finding out MD computer is very easy - you must have seen the Exide Battery Shop near the Eastern Logica - if no then ask anyone nearby - if you can reach to the Exide battery shop there's alley a beside it - go through this, you will find a water tap and spot MD computers very easily 



rhitwick said:


> I bought MSI HD7770 from MD Computers.
> 
> Its two fan edition or 'Power Edition' which MSI prefer's to say. Costed me something like 9K.
> 
> This power edition is not in stock with most dealers in Chandni...they bring it for on demand cases.



when ??


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> you know eastern logica ?? then finding out MD computer is very easy - you must have seen the Exide Battery Shop near the Eastern Logica - if no then ask anyone nearby - if you can reach to the Exide battery shop there's alley a beside it - go through this, you will find a water tap and spot MD computers very easily



thanks bro...


----------



## KiLL (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: HD7750 / HD7770 &amp;amp;amp; CX430V2 Price in KOLKATA*

Can u tell me where is the poworcolor service centre in kolkata????


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> when ??



Last week. 
To be specific last Thursday they delivered it to my place. Do not exactly remember the price though. Would report once I go back home.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: HD7750 / HD7770 &amp;amp;amp; CX430V2 Price in KOLKATA*

^^ thanks for the info and yes, do let us know the exact price.



KiLL said:


> Can u tell me where is the poworcolor service centre in kolkata????



Abacus Peripherals handles this AFAIK.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2012)

WTH??

I tried editing the table... instead of the grid format under full editor settings, the table came up as command lines... 

.... 
am using chrome v23.. tried using on IE. same result. TDF fault?? 

@topgear: see if you can include the new prices...


----------



## 1155 (Nov 13, 2012)

Did you go to the dealers directly? e.g Akshay enterprise(at Dalhousie) for XFX, Tirupati (Behind Air India building at chadni) for HIS and Rashi for Asus.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2012)

XFX... i dont like the brand 
Asus... awesome after sales service from Rashi. read more on our own forum. 
HIS... havent heard much about the brand. 

I bought MSI R7770 2Fan from MD computers. they are the distributors for MSI, Sapphire, Zotac, and a host of other manufacturers.


----------

